# Riding Colnago Master XL in rain & snow?



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

Is there any issue riding Colnago Master XL in rain & snow? Some bike do collect rain or snow inside the tubing, especially the down tube & BB area. Hope someone will share the expereince to maintain Master after rain & snow ride. Or maybe Master does not even gather water inside the tubing?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I am of no assistance here other than to say there's no way in hell my Master will be seeing rain & snow. :hand:


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Like they say, it's not the snow, but the salt that get's em.....


----------



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh.. yes. I forgot about the salt... Thank for the reminding..


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I got caught last November in a snow squall riding home from Duluth. I rode my Master Extra Light through this and regretted not stopping most of last winter as I rebuilt the bike. Rust, water in bearings, and squeaks/groans up the wazoo. Not cool.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Living on the ocean is throwing my Master XL a serious beating. Never again...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Living on the ocean is throwing my Master XL a serious beating. Never again...


Just curious...what are the symptoms thus far? I'd imagine the sand, sea spray, etc. are almost as bad as can be found. Have you considered waxing the frame as a protectant?

Where is that btw, if I may ask?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

chuckice said:


> Just curious...what are the symptoms thus far? I'd imagine the sand, sea spray, etc. are almost as bad as can be found. Have you considered waxing the frame as a protectant?
> 
> Where is that btw, if I may ask?


The problem is the salt air on moist (not rainy) days. The biggest area affected is the front of the fork. No problems on painted area's, just the chrome. I didn't use a wax. I'm sure it would help. I never had problems with other steel frames. Just ones w/ chrome on them.

Sands Point, NY


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I sometimes ride in that North Shore neighborhood around the Manhasset/Port Washington/Glen Cove area myself. I live across the Sound.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

gbull said:


> Is there any issue riding Colnago Master XL in rain & snow? Some bike do collect rain or snow inside the tubing, especially the down tube & BB area. Hope someone will share the expereince to maintain Master after rain & snow ride. Or maybe Master does not even gather water inside the tubing?


i use wd40 to clean my bikes. spray it on and wipe it off. when close to the rims and brake pads i spray the rag then wipe the area of the bike. i live and ride along coastal roads and use wd40 and it seems to work.:thumbsup:


----------

